# UHF or VHF unsure???



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey Fellas

I am working security at a campground this year and need to get a 2 way radio. They don't use plain walkie talkies. I am not sure if they use UHF or VHF. I know that different departments in the campground use different channels. I just need my own radio for this year. I know they rent radios from a company for special events and they work with what they already use. Can anyone shed some light on this for me so I can order one soon.

jim


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

You are asking the wrong people... ask the people at the campground.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

KaGee said:


> You are asking the wrong people... ask the people at the campground.


DITTO...!


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah, you need to find out the frequency they're using. Once you get the freq you can go from there.


----------

